

Hundreds Register for New Facebook Website (2004) - rythie
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2004/2/9/hundreds-register-for-new-facebook-website/

======
zavulon
Shortly after this:

ZUCK: yea so if you ever need info about anyone at harvard

ZUCK: just ask

ZUCK: i have over 4000 emails, pictures, addresses, sns

FRIEND: what!? how'd you manage that one?

ZUCK: people just submitted it

ZUCK: i don't know why

ZUCK: they "trust me"

ZUCK: dumb fucks

[http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/14/damning-
zuckerberg-i.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2010/09/14/damning-
zuckerberg-i.html)

~~~
jsm386
Irony:

 _Zuckerberg said that he hoped the privacy options would help to restore his
reputation following student outrage over facemash.com, a website he created
in the fall semester._

------
smackfu
There are a bunch of fun articles for those who have seen The Social Network.
Like this one about FaceMash, which was quoted in the movie:

[http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2003/11/19/facemash-
creato...](http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2003/11/19/facemash-creator-
survives-ad-board-the/)

And some comments from Slashdot when Zuckerberg was in high school:
[http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=61425&threshold=1...](http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=61425&threshold=1&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=5774175)

~~~
michaelchisari
For some reason, it's strangely gratifying to know that I have a much lower
Slashdot ID than Mark Zuckerberg.

~~~
mkramlich
and a much lower bank account balance. strangely, not so gratifying. :)

~~~
michaelchisari
Meh, I'm better looking and can trust my friends, so depending on how you
value things, it all evens out in some way or another. :)

------
ryanwaggoner
_After about a week of coding, Zuckerberg launched thefacebook.com last
Wednesday afternoon._

...

 _But Director of Residential Computing Kevin S. Davis ’98 said that the
creation of a Harvard facebook was not as far off as Zuckerberg predicted.

“There is a project internally with computer services to create a facebook,”
Davis said. “We’ve been in touch with the Undergraduate Council, and this is a
very high priority for the College. We have every intention of completing the
facebook by the end of the spring semester.”_

Another cautionary tale to launch early and often...

~~~
drags
And not to be dissuaded from pushing forward because someone bigger than you
claims to be nearing completion of a competing product.

Harvard (FAS) does indeed have a facebook, but it's ugly, slow and has all-or-
nothing privacy settings. It's also comically easy to pull data from thousands
of people at once from it, but that's another story for another day.

Zuckerberg's Facebook is a far superior solution, and I'm glad that he didn't
let vague promises of a soon-to-be-completed tool get in the way of developing
his own.

------
chopsueyar
"Just as with the popular website Friendster, which Zuckerberg said was a
model for his new website..."

Good thing he nabbed those Friendster patents.

[http://gigaom.com/2010/08/04/facebook-buys-friendster-
patent...](http://gigaom.com/2010/08/04/facebook-buys-friendster-patents-
for-40m/)

------
doyoulikeworms
Interesting how the last lines of this article references the then year-old
and unnoticed LinkedIn.

------
kareemm
"Davis said that the principle complication with the creation of an official
facebook was figuring out how to design an interface so that directory
information could not easily be compiled without authorization."

Funny how focusing on the wrong things will leave you in the dustbin of
history.

~~~
budu3
Truly amazing. Facebook's initial obsession with privacy and ensuring people
used their "real identities" might have been the reason for its subsequent
success.

------
fondue
Hundreds!

Who would want to use something like this? I mean, there are message boards
everywhere.

~~~
quux
Yeah, I don't know how he intends to compete with myspace

~~~
mkramlich
Still... I think I'll invest a few thousand, just in case.

------
aaaron
Stanford pre-dated Harvard by 5 years:

Stanford Freshman `Facebook' Photos Safe

[http://articles.sfgate.com/1999-09-25/news/17699278_1_facebo...](http://articles.sfgate.com/1999-09-25/news/17699278_1_facebook-
student-security-on-campus-users)

------
budu3
Interesting how facebook was inspired by friendster and grew to eclipse it.

